# Seen any good prices on Magpul?



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

I been shopping for a good price on some Magpul magazines 223/5.56
Anyone seen anything that looks like a good price?


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Aqua hull posted a link a little while back. 10 gen 2 30 rounders for 80 bucks shipped. I thought that was a great deal. It was my first pmags and I am very impressed with them. I see sales like that come up every now and then if you shop around on the internet.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Academy?


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Arklatex said:


> Aqua hull posted a link a little while back. 10 gen 2 30 rounders for 80 bucks shipped. I thought that was a great deal. It was my first pmags and I am very impressed with them. I see sales like that come up every now and then if you shop around on the internet.


How can I get in touch with him? 10 mags for $80? That would work for me


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I'm not selling any,but you can always try a PM, or look here

In Stock Magazines Accessory Deals | Slickguns

OR HERE
http://www.ar15.com/forums/f_7/24_AR15_Magazines.html


----------



## stillacitizen2 (Jan 30, 2015)

Can't beat that deal. Just watch shipping charges. That's where you can really get nailed. I picked up some Gen 2 Pmags at the gun show for $12.50. Was a few bucks cheaper than ordering online and I didn't have to wait!


----------



## bernzzii (Jan 21, 2014)

Magpul PMAG 30 M3, 5.56x45 Magazine MAG557-BLK

Enter PMAG at checkout for 20% off and free shipping on orders over $100. For Gen 3 mags.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

bernzzii said:


> Magpul PMAG 30 M3, 5.56x45 Magazine MAG557-BLK
> 
> Enter PMAG at checkout for 20% off and free shipping on orders over $100. For Gen 3 mags.


So $119.92 shipped for 10 M3 PMags with dust covers


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

44mag.com sells 'em at reasonable prices and most magpul mags ship free.


----------

